# Closet makeover



## havasu (Oct 8, 2012)

Thought I would increase my space in my girlfriend's closet. 

View attachment closet remodel (8).jpg


View attachment closet remodel (9).jpg


View attachment closet remodel (10).jpg


View attachment closet remodel (11).jpg


View attachment closet remodel (12).jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 8, 2012)

continued... 

View attachment closet remodel (13).jpg


View attachment closet remodel (14).jpg


View attachment closet remodel (15).jpg


View attachment closet remodel (16).jpg


View attachment closet remodel (3).jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks good, I really need to do mine that way.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 8, 2012)

where'd you get the shelving?


----------



## havasu (Oct 8, 2012)

I purchased two packaged closet kits from Home Depot. They are made by Rubbermaid and the drawers are individually purchased. The 200 hangers were the biggest expenditure, costing over $100. Total cost including motion sensing lights inside the closet, a pull out tie/belt rack, and another pull out hanger bar cost about $700 total, which is 1/3 the price that the nationally advertised company quoted us for half the usable space.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks much better, does she like it? Thats the question...


----------



## havasu (Oct 8, 2012)

She called me "anal" for wanting matching hangers, which cost an additional $100, but she is really happy that she has more room and I now have a place to keep some of my stuff.


----------



## joseph_MGS (Mar 3, 2014)

That looks really high-end. I'm impressed you put that together with stuff from Home Depot.

You mentioned 'usable space'... is there some way you were able to quantify how much more storage space this project was going to add to the closet before you started your project?

I'm also curios about how much got purged (donate/thrown/sold) in the process of pulling everything out of the closet?


----------



## havasu (Mar 3, 2014)

This is the 4th closet I have worked on. My first closet was actually a 9' x 10' room. I had a professional closet company come in and they gave me a bid of $9500. to add double racks, shelves and drawers to it. I went to Lowe's and purchased everything needed to do it myself, and it cost me ~$1200. 

My son asked for help with his 10' x 13' walk in closet, and he also went to Home Depot to purchase his organizers. He spent ~$1600, but his closet also turned out fantastic. Below are a few pics of the makeover. 

On my particular closet, I wanted to show my G/F how much room we could save, so nothing was thrown out. 

View attachment 20130304_180709.jpg


View attachment 20130304_180729.jpg


View attachment 20130304_180720.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 6, 2014)

Gosh I hope my wife doesn't find this thread, or else there'd be something else on my honey do list...which looks like an encyclopedia already...


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2014)

havasu said:


> She called me "anal" for wanting matching hangers, which cost an additional $100, but she is really happy that she has more room and I now have a place to keep some of my stuff.



You fixed that place up so nice you will never have to come out of the closet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 7, 2014)

Chris said:


> You fixed that place up so nice you will never have to come out of the closet.



I thought he already did...


----------



## joseph_MGS (Mar 10, 2014)

havasu said:


> That's a lot of closet space to work with!
> 
> Did you use the closet company's plan or did you come up with one yourself?
> 
> ...


----------



## havasu (Mar 10, 2014)

The big box stores have sizing charts and are easy to see what will fit or not fit. I only purchased a few drawers until I was able to see how much hanging space was needed, then went back and picked the drawers to complete the installation. 

I also didn't have much use for the professional design as I felt I knew my needs better than the company whose only job was to make me purchase the most, so as to pick up a better commission.


----------



## Lop111 (Jul 26, 2016)

Good one, where did you buy the shelves from? How much did they cost?


----------



## havasu (Jul 26, 2016)

I purchased the modular kits from Home Depot.


----------

